# Nautical Terms E-H



## michaelF

Discussion thread for Nautical Terms E-H. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## STRAWBERRY

Fish Plate (2 to 3 Inch Strip of steel around the decks) / Fitch (Small Brush) / Falls (Lifeboat) / Fairlead / Fiddley (Gratings or ladders) / Frame / Funnel / Fashion Plate (Forcastle head to Main Deck curved plate) / Flying Bridge / 

Garboard Strake / Goosenecks / Galley / Gunport Doors / 

Hatch / Hawse Pipe / Hold / 

I can't think of many more at the moment, but I'm sure there are loads Andy


----------



## benjidog

Thanks for the list Andy.

For the benefit of a dumb IT bloke (me!) could you have a shot at defining those terms in a bit of detail and I will add them to the Guide.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## MikeK

Handy -Billy......Simple single sheave block and tackle (or was it double at the top ?)
Hove - to ....putting the vessel in the safest steaming position in bad weather

Hard aback.....Sailing man's equivalent of a hand brake (==D)


----------



## Steve Woodward

Handy Billy, small purchase consisting of a single and a double block with either hooks or short rope tails for ease of attachment.


----------



## mcgurggle

Holiday - A gap in a paint job. ie. Did you go on holiday & forget where you left off?


----------



## Splinter

Holy stone, a block of sand stone, fixed to a handle and was used to scub wooden decks.


----------



## James MacDonald

Haliard,Hauling part


----------



## cryan

gadget - a cadet 
greaser - e/r rating above wiper.
gob eye or gob rope -device for moving the towing point of a tug low and aft
hawse pipe - pipe which carries anchor cable overboard.
hawser - large rope used for towing


----------



## Dutchy62

Flinders bar - metal bar attached to the front of the binnacle to counter the effect on the magnetic compass of the ships superstructure, particularly the funnel. Also
Kelvin's balls, metal spheres attached to the sides of the binnacle to correct other magnetic compass errors.


----------



## Old Janner

Flit Gun (standard pump spray used for spraying insecticide over cockroaches)
Fiddley's (sides of tables that could be draw up to help keep plates on tables in bad weather, )
Fiddley Bars / "Storm bars" (metal interlocking bars to keep pots and pans on the stove during bad weather)
Fridge Board (Wodden slatted boards used in refrigerated storage places to allow air to circulate around the products)
Grummit, spliced rope ring (I may be corrected)
Gangway, a device for walking on between ship and shore, known later as a BOT Gangaway, (I am sure somebody will elaborate on that)
Hatch, an opening in the deck or in a bulkhead
Gear, a bag of tools or clothes, as used in (I am going to get my gear)
Flag, Coloured materials flown from masts to signal various states of the ship (under pilot, Quarantine etc) Not Ensigns.
Ensign, is a flag that indicates the countrys indentity, normaly flown from the aft end of a ship. (somebody may have other ideas we will see)
Thats all for now, not bad after my first cup of tea.

Spence.


----------

